

InDinero Now Lets Small Businesses Track Receipts - schlichtm
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/06/indinero-now-lets-small-businesses-track-their-financial-transactions-and-receipts-on-one-platform/

======
hackount
This service sounds great. Almost too good to be true (they'll scan and
organize your "receipt shoebox" for free?). But I do have to say it's a little
alarming that after signing up, it appears I can't do anything further without
entering all my private bank details (including password and security
question!) into a website that is not my bank.

Let's recap: 1) Website I've never heard of before 2) sounds too good to be
true 3) immediately requires my bank's password.

I'm not saying this is a scam--infact I'm sure it isn't since I was sent there
from a TC aritcle--but unfortunately logic still prevails and I have to pass
on this one. I wish there was a way to test drive the site by manually
uploading or entering my details (and if there is a way already, it should be
more apparent how to do so).

~~~
jlm382
It's difficult to build a useful service where people have to manually enter
their data. We used to make it easier for people to enter in details without
having to add their bank account, but we found that they were far less likely
to come back after 30 days. I'll definitely sharpen this sign up flow and try
to make it more compelling to add data without knowing much more about the
service.

------
viscanti
InDinero does a great job of getting PR. It seems like I come across an
article about them at least once a month (if not more). It's a strategy a lot
of entrepreneurs could learn from. I'd love to hear what they're doing from a
PR strategy standpoint.

~~~
jlm382
happy to offer my 2 cents, but inDinero hasn't been PR crazy for almost a
year. My email address is in my HN profile.

We've been keeping quiet, trying to get more of our core basics right. Among
all the mistakes I made, I'd say getting PR too early was one of them. And not
having a plan to stay relevant after an initial PR blast was my next mistake.

~~~
jorkos
i noticed you guys have been quiet. thinking back to an interview where you
suggested specific roadmap items that were driven by PR opportunities.
congrats on the recent product developments

------
mdda
Can someone from the company give an explanation as to why there is no pricing
information available on the front page?

Was there A/B testing done on whether to provide it? I'm asking, because the
simple sign-up popup requires me to agree to the Refund Policy, which
definitely hints that me paying money is part of the equation at some point.

~~~
jlm382
We had pricing information show before the signup page, but we saw a 30-40%
drop in our funnel. We'll probably add back the pricing page, but have it
tucked away in case someone wants to find out without signing up.

~~~
zackattack
Classic symptom of what Nassim Taleb call the "Fat Tony" problem. You
deflected a 40% drop but your users aren't coming back to your service. Gosh.

When I thought about using your service for my business, I was so disgusted
with the disingenuity of not showing your prices on the homepage (I had to
email support, who sounded annoyed -- and not at all apologetic -- to query
the price points), I decided to not even give you guys a shot.

~~~
ramanujan
Well, they _are_ incredibly cheap relative to the value they provide. They
aren't yet NetSuite but $50/month is not going to break the bank (and that's
for a deluxe plan). There are plenty of upscale restaurants and successful
businesses (like Salesforce, Oracle, or even Google/Facebook) that don't front
page the price.

------
bentlegen
I'll just put this here: <http://www.shoeboxed.com>

Does InDinero do their own receipt processing? Or are they leveraging a third-
party service like Shoeboxed? Just curious.

------
marquis
I use this feature in another cloud-accounting package (non-US), it's a
fantastic option that you forget how you ever lived without it. Good luck with
this to help you get more traction in this sector.

